# Point and Shoot Photo Contest



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm starting a thread for the best point & shoot whitewater photos. Hats off to Darin and all the other badass photo boaters out there w sick DSLRs, but here's a place to post your best few whitewater pics you got on your cell phone or OG waterproof Olympus or whatnot. If this gains traction and there's enough quality to cast votes I'm up for sponsoring a humble prize. What ya'll got?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

*Launching the Cheese*

Taken with my Fuji FinPix XP200 wp point and shoot. Lower drop of Cheesegrater on the Rio Embudo, NM


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Sick! Love the wet rocks. Shows how steep the drop is!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Ryanfelin (Mar 17, 2016)

*Carbarton stretch, North Fork Payette river, Howards Plundge*










Her is one of me on the Carbarton stretch, North Fork Payette river, Howards Plundge.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll bite, here are some from our feb grand trip. Sorry they are rafting photos.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

I can never get pictures to post right.... second attempt.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

tapeats


----------



## cooldork (Aug 29, 2004)

I'll take the kayaker in the photo credit! Tapeats from DanOrion


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Not whitewater nor kayaking, but anyone who has done the lower San Juan knows this view. I took the picture after we got snowed out on the upper and we're heading to Clay Hills to retrieve our shuttle vehicles. Captured with a waterproof Nikon point and shoot.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll bite...


Here's one from Elevenmile Canyon at very low water:




and here is one from Staircase in Browns Canyon, also pretty low water:



both were taken with a Canon SD1000 "digital ELPH" point and shoot.


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11580&stc=1&d=1464016020

2008 Yampa..while scouting Warm Springs Rapid this raft came down and flipped...my wife decided to walk around


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Some fun shots so far! I'll kindly request pretty pictures of stuff near rivers get posted elsewhere and stick to whitewater photos. Whitewater, not hating on rafts. I like that Tapeats boof, but I'll add that Scoot Dog is commanding more respect and authority in this shot from SHIT BITCH 2014. WP Oly point & shoot...


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Here's another shot to keep things rollin'. Santa Maria boof iPhone 5. What else y'all got?


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

Alright, I am slow on the draw... this is my kinda photo thread, I have gigs and gigs of point and shoot, and every now and then i get some good ones...Nikon coolpix has been a great waterproof camera. my old olympus tough was pretty crap. 

to start with, here are some old pix, circa 2005-2012...they are near the top at least...
first one is stormclouds ans afternoon light, under the influence of tequila. 
went up for a low water day, ended up messing around at quartzite put-in, drinking an entire bottle of hornitos with the boys, i think my paddle got run over at one point, and we ended up doing the Pilar racecourse in the dark. (ah the good old daze, of questionable judgement and boundless enthusiasm....) Benito, in the picture, actually never made it downstream. He elected to nap in his car after all the awesome flatwater moves at the putin.(and yes...no pfd) 

The second one is from the top ten most endangered River list (for reals) ... Del Cholo drop, downtown SF on the elusive Santa Fe River... beware of bum dookies and needles when scouting, and shopping carts in the river. and because its less then boatwidth mostly, just about any 5' long branches can turn into nasty mini-strainers. Photo credit :My Dad (with my camera) 

Third one is Red River Mank... 130cfs in 2012... Photo credit MARJO point n shoot.!!! 

Fourth one is Last Rapid on the MFS, Cramer Creek Main. 
Photo Credit Chris B!


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

*River of Return TR.*

The entirety of this TR (vid and stills) were shot on a Canon S100 P&S. 

Big Wheel Building: The River of Return.

Holy crap was I green...


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice archival shots! Keep em coming!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

JP in Chevelon 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

This was taken by a buddy of mine on the Horsepasture in NC circa 2013. Some basic Nikon I believe.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Wow, sweet shot!! Damn fine! Gunna be a tough one to beat, who's up?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

from the vault (2011)


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Daaamn! Very nice! Well since we're posting pics buddies took...







Pretty sure it was the little WP Nikon...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

This was from an iPhone 4S. Pine Creek on the Ark at incredibly low water one fall out of desperation to go kayaking.









Cache la Poudre, Lower Narrows on an iPhone SE 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Great shots! Thanks for contributing every one. Let's keep it going, who else wants to share?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

We're getting crushed by the 'what's the best ducky thread.' So sad...






Greenwall boof Illinois River


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

It beats the hell out of carrying an SLR everywhere. These are from my i phone. 









Black Canyon, CO









Big South, CO









Loon Creek, ID


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

Dude, send that Big South photo to Apple... that would make an awesome "Shot on the iPhone 6" billboard.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

All three of those shots are very cool! Looks like a juicy flow on Loon Creek!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Throwing up another to keep this alive. Could use a little help here boys & girls...







Upper Chetco is an unreal trip, you gotta see it to really appreciate...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

Chetco? Never heard of it...

Attached pics from a fall Cataract run a few years back. We rode in from Cathedral Butte to Bobby's Hole, hiked down Cross Canyon, camped, ran down to Imperial Canyon the next day, camped, then hiked/rode back out on day 3. Cool way to see Cat.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Those better be point n shoot mike, & wtf on posting pics of your bike? Oh well your trips are sick, looking forward to the next one! Thanks for playing. Who's next?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

jmacn said:


> Those better be point n shoot mike, & wtf on posting pics of your bike? Oh well your trips are sick, looking forward to the next one! Thanks for playing. Who's next?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Yes, P&S on that trip.

I'm allowed to post pics of my bike if my boat is strapped onto it. All part of the trip!


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Taken with a Pentax Optio WPi, f/6.6, 1/320 sec, ISO-80. No flash.

-d


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Took awhile for someone to toss their meat stick in... Mike, if your bike was strapped to your boat-in whitewater- then you'd be really killing it. As is, it's just pictures of pretty stuff near a river. Your bikes are amazing btw, and so is that delicious looking salami wrap. 

I'd be stoked to see some more whitewater photos. Any body got sum?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Even though the contest is obviously over after the River Taco picture, I'll add another of my favorites. Taken with a 2MP Sony quite a while ago. Honorable mention for lowest resolution picture? 









-d


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

I took this last week while scouting Seidel's Suckhole on the Ark.









Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Some awesome shots so far! Very well played! I'm thinking there are some contenders for the prize! This will have to be winner take all for a case of Huppy Bars & a nice 12 pack. How 'bout we nominate favorites after 30 days of the start of the contest. Take a vote after. That means there's still time to get your best few shots up & take home the booty. Pixilated or not shouldn't matter, if it's rad its rad...
That downriver race boof is rad.
Keep em coming!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

June 18th contest closes. Tell your friends & enemies. Huppy Bars will change your life if the beer already hasn't...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Adam Barron on NSV.










-d


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

Peter Weingarten monster boof on Dinky Creek.










-d


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Vintage avalanche logjam.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

I hope those Huppy bars are decent, as you can see from my first photo, I'm pretty particular about my snacks!
Any dealers in CO carrying these?
-d


----------



## Tim Kennedy (May 28, 2004)

*iPhone shots*

These were all taken with an iPhone. I'm not sure how to rotate them here. Sorry.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

I know Huppy Bar was a sponsor for the Lyons Games, not sure about CO retail locations. Huppy is killin' it these days so hopefully it won't be long. Great shots so far, keep it up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Bump. Last week to get your best (or worst) whitewater point & shoot photos posted.







Please don't let a boof like this from AZ take home the beer. That would be embarrassing Colorado...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Who saw The Family Band set fire to the rotary park in Salida last night? Best free concert in human history.







I nominate this one. Grainy, washed out, and badass! Repost your favorite and we'll take a vote. Thanks for all the great contributions!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Nominations didn't seem to catch on. Last call to pick a favorite from this tread. Otherwise jmack will take the prize...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll vote for this one, me and Ruby. We want to know if the prize will be beer or biscuits, or both?


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Jmack wins. Contest petered out. Happy boating!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

